# Advice on desert recipe. (Can I fix it?)



## Herco (9/9/16)

Hey guys, I recently learned that too much flavour is not a good thing..

I have a 30ml batch that has been steeping for ~5 days.

6,66% Butterscoth (FW)
6.66% Vanilla Custard (Cap v1)
6.66% Sugar Cookie. (FW)

This is 20% flavour in total.

After the 5 day steep it tastes hazelnuttish? Very similar to Blends of Distinction's Hazelnut Latte.

More steep or adjustment to recipe for something more 'custardy'?

Im tempted to adjust it to the following:
3.33% Sugar Cookie
3.33% Butterscotch
6.66% Vanilla Custard

Inputs/Thoughts/Ideas?


----------



## Ezekiel (9/9/16)

Hey @Herco. Please add the manufacturer (Capella, TFA, FA...) - % are all different for different companies. And what versions are you using? Sugar cookie and custard (Capella versions) have a v1 and a v2, both very different from each other.

Anyway, my biggest advice would be to leave it for another week and a half at least to get it more custardy. Custards (and specifically CAP v1) take about two weeks to develop. It might seem crazy but suddenly, after enough time, it just works. 

That said: if you are using Butterscotch from FW and the rest Cap v1, I might adjust as follows:

3-4% Butterscotch
8% Vanilla Custard
5% Sugar Cookie

And maybe add another cream, such as Vienna Cream (FA) or Catalan Cream (TFA?) or even Bavarian cream - it will help the custardy flavour a bit, and add some depth. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Herco (9/9/16)

I updated the main post.  I am using the vanilla custard v1 and FW butterscotch.

I don't have any other creams at the moment, so I will just boost the vanilla custard and let it steep for another week or 2.


----------



## stevie g (9/9/16)

Your custard is a loooong steeper before it shines.


----------



## Herco (9/9/16)

Sprint said:


> Your custard is a loooong steeper before it shines.



Well, that is not good news. I made a Duchess Reserve clone last week that I was planning on hitting up tonight to have a little taste. Guess Im leaving it for another week or so...

I need to buy some shake&vape flavours tomorrow. xD


----------



## Herco (17/9/16)

So Last week I adjusted my recipe to the following:

4% Butterscotch
8% Vanilla Custard
5% Sugar Cookie

I tried some this morning but I am very disappointed. It tastes sweetish like pure vg with some flavour. Should I just let it steep more? Its very bland at the moment.


----------



## DanielSLP (17/9/16)

What other flavours do you have on hand? 
What flavour profile were you going for? Butterscotch custard?


----------



## DanielSLP (17/9/16)

Also what is the vg/pg ratio I'm assuming you going for a 70vg/30pg?


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/16)

Herco said:


> So Last week I adjusted my recipe to the following:
> 
> 4% Butterscotch
> 8% Vanilla Custard
> ...



I steep all custards a minimum of 14 days but some even longer (21 days)
Wait and see before you try and change it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herco (19/9/16)

@DanielSLP , Yes, I am using 70/30.

@SAVaper , Im going to leave them again and test end of the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (19/9/16)

Creams need a very long steep (2-3weeks minimum), before their full profile is tasted in the juice. Also what brand concentrates are you using?


----------



## Herco (19/9/16)

PsiSan said:


> Creams need a very long steep (2-3weeks minimum), before their full profile is tasted in the juice. Also what brand concentrates are you using?



4% Butterscotch (FW)
8% Vanilla Custard (Cap v1)
5% Sugar Cookie (FW)


----------



## PsiSan (19/9/16)

Ah, Custard V1 in general is pretty bland. Its more used in a support roll for the creamy/vanilla effect. Sugar cookie wil give you a grainy and sweet taste, maybe up the butter scotch as it also adds sweetness, but it is the most complex of the 3 profiles. You can defenitely bring the custard down about to 6%


----------



## Herco (19/9/16)

Thanks @PsiSan!

I will keep that in mind regarding Custard V1. I have ~55ml of this mixture currently steeping. I will taste on Friday and then decide if I'm going to vape it or adjust it a little more. This was more an experiment than an actual attempt at a recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

